# Girl needs help



## Ssromes21 (Nov 9, 2017)

HeatNGlow fireplace. Dealer can't come out until December to service. Bought a new home with ndv4236iL-b. Hooked up 100# tank with two stage regulator in picture. 

Here's where I'm at:
1. I turn on and leave on wall switch. 
2. I turn on red lever. 
3. Fire place lights up instantly. 
4. Blower eventually turns on. 

Here are my problems/symptoms I'm looking for feedback on fixing:

1. Flame seems lower than it should be. On a side note, adjusting the hi-low knob doesn't seem to make flame larger or smaller. 
2. When I turn off wall switch nothing happens with the flame (stays burning). Only the blower eventually turns off. 
3. I have to manually turn off gas valve to make sure flame turns off.
4. If I keep wall switch off and turn valve on, I hear propane coming out (normal??). I would think the wall switch turned on should control the propane on/off. 

How I've been running the fireplace has been working so far,  but would like to operate it like its supposed to work. (My understanding is turn on wall switch fire on, turn off wall switch fire off?). Maybe I'm wrong. I've been searching this forum for days trying to troubleshoot but can't really find my exact problem. Have learned a lot about LP fireplaces and really am glad for you guys who help people out on here. I wouldn't mind having someone looking at it but our dealer is a month out right now in busy season . And I'm under warranty for the new home so dont want to call anyone else and have to pay!

Any help appreciate so I don't have to keep burning my finger tips taking the metal grill off to turn off the gas valve each night before bed and leave hot glass exposed for my toddler to run into!

I'm pretty handy and not afraid to learn so anything helps! 


Thanks guys,

Sarah


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 10, 2017)

I would start by pulling the wall switch out of the wall & disconnecting the wires.
Turn the gas shut-off ON .
Touch the two disconnected wires together.
If the fireplace comes on, separate the wires.
If the fireplace shuts off when you pull the wires apart, replace the wall switch.
Let us know if that resolves your issue.


----------



## Ssromes21 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for a quick reply! I just tried this and still does not shut off when I separate the wire. I did notice the builder has the on/off on switch backwards, so I put it back the correct way. There is also a green wire on the switch I am assuming ground.  Anything else I can try?


----------



## Millbilly (Nov 11, 2017)

I think your valve is toast.  If you hear gas coming out of the burner with the pilot not on something is definitely wrong and is dangerous.  Usually valves stick closed but I think you have the unusual one.  If you know how to use a multimeter when the fireplace is on even when the switch is off put one probe on the blue wire at valve and one grounded. If the burner is on with no voltage to the valve then it is stuck open.  Also does your fireplace have continuous pilot mode or only intermittent pilot mode?


----------



## Ssromes21 (Nov 11, 2017)

All the research I have seen it is an ipi. I will ask my father to see if he has a meter he can check for me tomorrow and will report back.


----------



## Ssromes21 (Nov 12, 2017)

Just checked it and Millbilly you are right. When switch is turned on we see power to blue wire. When off no power and the fire is still going. So maybe that helps narrow down to the valve being stuck open. I will keep turning propound on and off at tank in between uses to keep things safe. Thanks for all your help. Ill just have to wait for fireplace repair next month to get it working right. Ugh


----------



## Millbilly (Nov 12, 2017)

Just be certain before you replace it. It's ussually a higher voltage initially to open the valve, and then a lower voltage to hold it open. But if it reading zero then I think the valve is stuck. But I'm surprised gas is flowing with the pilot out. I'm not familiar with that valve.


----------



## Ssromes21 (Dec 12, 2017)

It ended up being a stuck open valve. Under warranty. Thanks to all!


----------

